# Leer cámara web con PIC



## ELIUSM (Jul 18, 2007)

Holaa! Soy nuevo en este foro y me alegra que sea tan especializado.

Y vengo con mi pregunta. Alguien tiene documentación sobre el protocolo de comunicación USB de una cámara WEB?

Digamos que sé usar PICs con USB, aunque en verdad no sé, pero yo me encargo de aprenderlo.

Concretamente necesito saber si la cámara está viendo un cierto color primario o no. (Por ejemplo verde). Nada más que eso.

Con el algoritmo del PIC yo iría leyendo la imagen hasta encontrar algo que esté en el rango de color verde.

Dispongo de hardware y todo.

Gracias!!


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 18, 2007)

Eeh, disculpen. Se me olvidó decir algo al final...

También busco alternativas. No tiene que ser una cámara web, puede ser cualquier otra cámara más fácil de usar o directamente otra cosa. Como ven, necesito nada más que saber si hay un objeto verde en el camino o no. He encontrado un fototransistor que reacciona bastante bien frente a ese color. Es el SFH3410.

En internet no se encuentra mucho, ya que siempre tratan de vender una cámara web, no hablar sobre sus datos técnicos.

Se me desvió un poco el tema... iggh!
Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 19, 2007)

no se puede conectar una camra usb a un pic, se necesita un hub y eso es muuu complicado.

mira esta gente, utilizan una camara de movil y mira los datasheet que viene explicado como hacerlo para cada producto


http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=23_102
un foro interesante 

http://forum.sparkfun.com/

finalmente si solo quieres detectar el color verde se puede utilizar un led como sensor

http://hackedgadgets.com/2006/04/14/led-touch-sensor/


----------



## pic-man (Jul 19, 2007)

Eso de usar los leds como sensores es un proyecto bastante interesante, tan solo hay que ver el video que aparece en el ultimo enlace que puso tiopepe. Hay mucha información al respecto y tan poco tiempo para trabajar en un proyecto de ese estilo. Muchas gracias por esa información tan interesante tiopepe, ahora solo me falta el tiempo para dedicarme a hacer un proyecto asi.


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 19, 2007)

Oooye! Yo quedé con la boca abierta!!! Ooohh!!! O sea, atónito!
Muchas gracias por eso man!!

Mientras tanto se me ocurrió otra solución, que les sirva como dato:
mandé a comprar la pieza que mencioné más arriba, la SFH3410. Además, tengo un amigo que tiene un telescopio, y este telescopio tiene al lado un telescopio más chico, ese que sirve para primero ver y tener alguna idea de adónde uno está apuntando con el telescopio, no sé si me entendieron. Y bueno, alló donde uno mira con el ojo, le pondré este sensor. Qué les parece?

En todo caso investigaré las ideas de los links que me mandó el compa de más arriba. Gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 19, 2007)

Hoola denuevo! Lo he probado y EFECTIVAMENTE salen aprox 1,5V de un led cuando se le alumbra con otro. Bueno, claro que no es tan simple como se los digo aqui. Lean ese artículo y métanse en los links, que allí sale toooodo.
Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 20, 2007)

LO malo es que el invento no trabaja con luz exterior, o sea se queda bloqueado.
Si buscais un poco mas por la red encontrareis varios montajes con un simple led y un pic.

No funciona con todo los led solo los de silicio, falla cob los organicos.



El tema de acoplar una webcam a un telescopio ya esta bastante maduro, busca un poco sobre el tema hay paginas enteras en explicar como hacerlo bien, marcas de webcams, como eliminar el filtro de infrarojos....


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah si, eso puede ser. Pero la verdad es que ya no quiero poner una webcam, sino que un simple sensor de luz verde. Esque lo unico que quiero lograr es saber si a 1m del robot hay algun objeto de color vrerde, nada más. No que tamaño tiene, ni que forma... nada de eso.

No sabía que existían los LEDs orgánicos!    En todo caso, los que venden por todos lados asi como si nada, son típicamente los de silicio cierto?

Graxx!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hay de todo, yo ultimamente he visto led's verdes muy raros, el color se entiende, es un verde como diria yo... muyyy verde.


Posibles soluciones economicas:

Utilizar una ldr (es lo que mas se parece a un ojo Humano) y un plastico verde


Otra solucion es utilizar el led verde como sensor, puedes probarlo con el tester, en ohms y en voltios. El filtro ya lo lleva incorporado.

esto es en forma pasiva, con iluminacion natural.



Para mejorar fisicamente las cosas y un poco de inmunidad es recomendable alojarlo dentro de un tubo opaco para que solo entre la luz del objetivo y no le sature la luz externa.

Puedes utilizar un amplificador optico, una lente, que bien he quedado.

Si quieres mejorar mas las cosas puedes utilizar un conjunto de led iluminadores modulador con un 555 a unos 30khz. En el receptor utilizas un amplificador pasabanda de 30khz, mejorando notablemente el tema.


Quieres mejorar todavia mas, pues utilizas un detector sincrono, pero eso ya es rizar el rizo.

Para las pruebas te recomiendo utilizar una zona controlada, asi podras elegir los mejores componentes.

Se trata de hacer  mesa de pruebas que puedas fijar la pieza a detectar y el sensor para que siempre esten a la misma distancia y condiciones luminicas.

De esta forma puedes valorar distintos led verdes, filtros, lentes,luces.

coges una madera y pegas el objetivo (una placa verde) y a una distancia prudencial un soporte para aguantar el sensor.

Si puede ser que el objetivo sea movible y tomas las medidas a varias distancias, puede que el sensor a cortas distancias se comporte fabulosamente pero a largas sea un desastre y otro que marca poco a cortas y a largas distancias pero siempre detecta.

Mides el resultado siempre con el mismo tester y muy importante te apuntas las lecturas en un cuaderno, a veces pequeños valores explican muchas cosas. Si tienes excel ya es la monda pones los datos y graficas y veras visualmente por donde van los tiros.


La luz que ilumina la madera siempre debe ser la misma, lo mejor es cerrar las persianas y utilizar la luz de la habitacion, medir apuntar.

Recuerda que un funcionamiento correcto dentro de tu casa puede ser desastroso en el exterior.


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoola! Ooye! super interesnate lo que dices, sobre todo lo de las frecuencias, hasta 30KHz.

En todo caso, yo conseguí la pieza (la mencionada, que detecta luz verde), falta que me llegue el pedido nomás y de allí a probarlo!

Lo mejor de todo es que tengo un multitéster super bakán que también tiene puerto serial RS-232, y un programa que me grafica los datos obtenidos y que también exporta en una tabla de exell! Asique bien equipado!   

Bien, ahora, volviendo, un amigo tiene un telescopio para ver las estrellas. Pero ese es muy grande. Pero al lado tiene como un telescopio más chico, como de 10 cm de largo, que aumenta a 2x, y ése será el que voy a usar para _ver_ con el sensor de luz. En todo caso lo que dices tiopepe, me dio algunas ideas más.

Gracias!!


----------

